# Feeding DADANTS MEGABEE



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oE2GwtfN8bk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice,

Looks like your bees really like MegaBee. My bees did not take to MegaBee. I tried feeding it dry, in a pollen patty and putting some in a candy board mix. They would eat the candy board, but would not take it any other way.

Shane


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

They have eaten right at 10 pounds in 3 days,,,, they seem to love it!


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> They have eaten right at 10 pounds in 3 days,,,, they seem to love it!


 My mentor who lived about 20 minutes north and +2000 elevation north of me fed pollen sub every year. His bees seemed to love it. 

Shane


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Who is ur Mentor?


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

Mountain Man said:


> Who is ur Mentor?


Jim Hicks.


----------

